# Can't find the Grouse in the Cache



## VPGribble (Sep 6, 2016)

I've put over 20 miles on my boots this year and haven't see a single one. All my normal spots just aren't producing this year. Anybody got some tips? Don't need your favorite spot. Just trying to better my odds.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

The birds I've seen so far this year have all been within a stone's throw of open areas; the ones I've shot had a hopper or two in their crop. I don't hunt the Cache, but I imagine they're all keyed in on the same food at this point in the season.


----------



## VPGribble (Sep 6, 2016)

That's pretty much what I've been hunting. Lower elevation aspen stands close to water with a bit of a slope. Seen some hoppers around. Glad to hear I'm looking in the right area. Maybe the last few light winters and dry summer we have had has given them a food base I'm not aware of. Guess I'll keep on stomping around the forests and hope for a little luck too.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is from the Cache unit.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## VPGribble (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. That's encouraging! Haven't found the berries this year like I have in the past. One of the patches I knew of were dead when I walked by them. But from the looks of it there's some in the higher elevations. I'm thinking I'm just going to leave my old spots be this year and start from scratch and see what I can find.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Interesting read, this might have something to do with it:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-drought-are-to-blame/?utm_term=.cfbab55cd875


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Hunt near H20


----------

